# Impossible d'inserer un cd dans un ibook G4



## jojo57 (24 Juillet 2007)

bonjour a tous,

 voila,j'ai envie de dire que tout est dans le titre.lol...en gros je ne ppeux plus inserer de cd dans le lecteur cd de mon ibook G4..c'est comme si il été en mode ejection bloqué.y a t 'il une solution pour le relancer?merci a tous


----------



## flotow (24 Juillet 2007)

essaye d'appuyer sur le bouton physique d'ejection de CD (c'est d'un coté, planqué sous la coque )


----------



## jojo57 (24 Juillet 2007)

j'ai ouvert mon ibook mais ou es donc ce bouton miraculeux??


----------



## jojo57 (25 Juillet 2007)

un ptit up..


----------



## flotow (25 Juillet 2007)

sur la droite ou la gauche du lecteur, c'est relativement petit. C'est sur le mange disque (c'est bien un mange disque?)


----------



## jojo57 (25 Juillet 2007)

ben c'est un ibook g4. les derniers sortis...donc il faut que je le sorte pour pouvoir appuyer sur ce bouton?


----------



## flotow (25 Juillet 2007)

disons qu'un trou de memoire apparait 
c'est un tiroir ou un mange disque?
dans le cas d'un tiroir, tu as un petit trou, et tu appui, et ca sort 
dans le cas d'un mange disque, c'est plus chiant. Avec une pointe, chercher a droite ou a gauche (je sais plus) l'endroit ou il y a ce fameux bouton d'ejection


----------



## jojo57 (25 Juillet 2007)

c'est un mange disque...merci pour l'aide...tu me sauve la vie je vais regarder et essayer de trouver ce bouton..ca a l'air pas facile mais si c'est la seul solution..lol


----------



## Lalla (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,
le (très) vieux iBook (ni G3, ni G4, ibook tout court...) de ma môman a le même problème. Il recrache constamment les cd et dvd depuis quelque temps.
A part désosser sa machine y-a-t'il quelque chose que je puisse faire?


----------

